# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: مشکل در استفاده از Java Applet

## mj_developer

سلام به دوستان،

من یک Applet در صفحه HTML ام دارم به صورت زیر:



```
<object  classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93"
               width = "1" 
               height = "1" 
               name = "LMSTestSCODriver"  
               codebase="http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.4/jinstall-14-win32.cab#Version=1,4,0,0"
               alt = "This object contains the LMSTestSCOApplet">
         <param name = CODE      value = "org.adl.testsuite.rte.lms.comm.LMSTestSCOApplet.class" />
         <param name = CODEBASE  value = "../common" />
         <param name = ARCHIVE   value = "LMSTest.jar" />
         <param name = NAME      value = "LMSTestSCODriver" />
         <param name = "type"    value = "application/x-java-applet;version=1.4" />
         <comment>
            <applet code    = "org.adl.testsuite.rte.lms.comm.LMSTestSCOApplet.class"
                    archive = "LMSTest.jar"
                    name    = "LMSTestSCODriver"
                    id      = "NNLMSTestSCODriver"
                    width   = "1"
                    height  = "1"
                    mayscript = "true">
               <param name = "codebase" value = "../common" />
            </applet>
         </comment>
      </object>
```

این Applet یدونه متد داره به نام evalID. ولی من وقتی توی JavaScript صداش میزنم میگه همچین متدی وجود نداره.

_Microsoft JScript runtime error: Object doesn't support property or method 'evalID'_


باید چیکار کنم؟
مرسی

----------


## spiderman200700

با جاوا اسکریپت میخوای متد جاوا رو صدا بزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مگه چنین چیزی امکان داره؟؟؟
من که اولین باره میشنوم.

----------


## mj_developer

دوستان خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.
حتی اگه کسی فکر میکنه که برنامه نویس حرفه ای جاوا هست و میتونه به صورت حضوری روی این مشکل کار کنه و مشکل رو حل کنه و به صورت ساعتی هزینه اش رو دریافت کنه هم خوشحال میشم خبر بده بهم.

با تشکر

----------


## mj_developer

وای خدای من. باورم نمیشه. یعنی اصلا توی این بخش هیچ مدیری چیزی نیست که به من کمک کنه!  :افسرده:

----------


## zamime

دوست عزیز تا جایی که من میدونم جاوا یک زبان و جاوا اسکریپت یک زبان دیگه و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن این موضوعی هستش که خیلیا اشتباه میگیرن
به نظر من تنها راه این که کدهای جاوا رو به زبان جاوا اسکریپت بنویسید ...

----------

